# .Standard Corpsman billet for Raider Battalion



## DocCallahan (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm a standard duty Corpsman, and I'm keenly searching the orders list we're given through CMS-ID, I saw a single billet for 8404 HN (E3) 1ST MAR RDR BAT

Disclaimer, I'm not trying to find any shortcut to be a high speed coolguy, I'm intrigued about this and can't find any sort of information on it. I'm straight up a quad zero Corpsman, prior firefighter if that counts for diddly.

I've seen these billets before but usually the NEC is 8427 which are as we know for Corpsman that made it through the SARC pipeline and it's usually HM3 and up. 

So my question is this billet for a support type roll, say a regular Corpsman gets order to SEAL Team X, they're not gonna be kicking down doors. They're gonna be doing physicals and giving out band aids and that's about it according to some friends attached to such. 

Does anybody know if the manning is so bad for SARC they're pushing in a few junior Corpsman and in-house training or are these fellas patching boo-boos with little more training than splints and IV's. Or are they some sort of safety Corpsman for training? I'd figure they'd use Dive Med Corpsman or general IDC's for this like NSW does. 

I'm ignorant, and can't find anything. If anything I'll call the HM2 Sponsor for it.

Thanks fellas


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 9, 2018)

My disclaimer...."when I was in....(8404/8401)"  these billets would come up every now and then for 8404 support for boo-boos and physicals, getting the medical admin stuff in order, occasionally safety docs, etc.  They also do it for the NSW groups who divvy them up to the SEAL teams for the same thing.  While I never did it for the Marine side of the house, when I was a reservist I did do it for NSW.  By then I was already headed to nursing school so I know I wasn't going to go SOF, but it was a hoot, had a blast.  The AD guys who I was with, they were trying to get some "team time" to pad their package for BUDS or the SARC pipeline.  While there isn't any 'real' experience, per se, if you are a hard-charger the leaderships knows, and will often use back channels to grease packages that may be otherwise borderline.

Manning for SARC is always bad.  It is a perpetually undermanned NEC.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 9, 2018)

[QUO


----------



## DocCallahan (Jan 9, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> If you are going to spend time interacting in military threads, I'll ask that you become a vetted member. Select the "Vetting & Requests" from the top toolbar. Read through "New Members Begin Here" for vetting information. You do have to submit documentation along with the completed vetting application.
> 
> Vetting is not mandatory, but if you are going to be talking military, vetting is more than a suggestion.


Crystal, I'll print out a set of orders when I go in tonight.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jan 10, 2018)

ForCountry said:


> Does anybody know if the manning is so bad for SARC they're pushing in a few junior Corpsman...



Yes and no.

Manning is terrible in our side of the house. I wouldn't imagine it'd be any different for Reconnaissance. One of the biggest and most challenging aspects of the SARC pipeline is SOCM. It is a REALLY hard fucking school. To supplement low-numbers, we've sent Corpsman to SOCM in the past and those who had passed were added onto the teams and tapped to complete their pipeline later. I don't know anyone that completed their pipeline though and most got out.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 10, 2018)

The Hate Ape said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Manning is terrible in our side of the house. I wouldn't imagine it'd be any different for Reconnaissance. One of the biggest and most challenging aspects of the SARC pipeline is SOCM. It is a REALLY hard fucking school. To supplement low-numbers, we've sent Corpsman to SOCM in the past and those who had passed were added onto the teams and tapped to complete their pipeline later. I don't know anyone that completed their pipeline though and most got out.



That's because there is no real 'pipeline.'  Just a series of schools and courses that get fit in whenever they can get fit in.  That is a very strong sell for the NSW guys:  we have a pipeline and a qualification course.  A lot of hard-charging SARC wannabes get disillusioned with the process.  Me, I never wanted to go to NSW, even if I could pass the dive physical (bad eyes + bad color vision = no SARC).


----------



## DocCallahan (Jan 10, 2018)

They don't even push for guys to hit the SARC pipeline anymore. Chief Pell recruited for SARC aggressively for Corpsman A school when he was there but towards the end of it the prep course the SARCs there ran all but stopped aside from swim day on Saturday's. 

At least that's how it was when I was there, from my understanding they changed Corps school dramatically. 

And from my understanding SOCM gives you EMT-B, PALS, ACLS for certifications among the other training they do. I wonder if it would make a difference if one already has those certifications and is competent in the pre-hospital setting as well as an Emergency Room setting. 

If SOCM is to take one from no medical experience to entry level paramedic as they advertise. Without a doubt it is absolutely hard. 36 weeks for all that? If you have a hard time learning medicine fast, you're gonna have a hard time. Especially with little med experience. I could only imagine. 

Sounds like my kind of course.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 10, 2018)

I imagine it’s for the BAS. It is possible that they could send you to SOCM at some point but i wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 11, 2018)

ForCountry said:


> And from my understanding SOCM gives you EMT-B, PALS, ACLS for certifications among the other training they do. *I wonder if it would make a difference if one already has those certifications and is competent in the pre-hospital setting as well as an Emergency Room setting.*



Won't make a difference at all, you either do or do not...  there is a lot more to it than just those certs, and the practicals drop as many as the paper tests.  You might have an easier time with parts of it, but others will eat you up because the TCCC application can be 180 degrees from civilian application, especially in battlefield trauma management.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 11, 2018)

I've given your question to my SARC. stand by


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 11, 2018)

and I quote:



> He is spot on with the support role description. He'll be in the BAS doing sick call, physicals, and other (duties). However, he might get a chance to deploy with company HQ. Like we have (removed) going out with Senior Chief. If he is interested in SARC, it would be a foot in the door. However, he is a quad zero. So he would have to go to field med before even being eligible for those orders.


----------

